

Reactive Systems: Modeling, Development and Analysis - michaelsbradley
http://www.weizmann.ac.il/conferences/reacsys2014/

======
michaelsbradley
Many of Prof. Harel's publications over the years are freely accessible
online:

[http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~harel/papers.html](http://www.wisdom.weizmann.ac.il/~harel/papers.html)

